

CoffeeScript 0.2.1: Significant Whitespace, Splats, Existence, Object Compre... - jashkenas

CoffeeScript 0.2.1 is out this morning, with a slew of language improvements over the previous gem.<p>http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/<p>* Python-style significant whitespace to delimit blocks (no more periods).<p>* Better conversion of JS statements into expressions -- you can pass a try/catch right into a function, for example (not that it's a good idea).<p>* Splats, for variable numbers of arguments in function definitions and function calls.<p>* Object and Range comprehensions, to augment the existing Array comprehensions.<p>* A Ruby-style block syntax for passing functions as the final argument.<p>* The existence operator, which returns true if a variable is not null or undefined.<p>* All functions are named functions, to help ease debugging.<p>* Array splice literals, to complement the array slice literals.<p>All of your feedback from the previous post has really helped shape the language. I'd love to hear more.
======
jashkenas
Clickable Links.

CoffeeScript: <http://jashkenas.github.com/coffee-script/>

Previous HN Discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1014080>

